# Never Again



## inkslinger (Aug 13, 2008)

Pleco i will never again get one of these, any body live near Taunton MA. its yours for free!! Dam thing Poo's more than he eats!! I don't like it. I had him when he was about 1/2 inch and now he looks to be about 3 inch an still growing strong! He is just to messy for me. PM me or email me at [email protected] 
I will not drive far for you can buy one at Petco , Pet Smart or LFS for the price of GAS so you have to be next door to Taunton.


----------



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

inkslinger said:


> Pleco i will never again get one of these, any body live near Taunton MA. its yours for free!! Dam thing Poo's more than he eats!! I don't like it. I had him when he was about 1/2 inch and now he looks to be about 3 inch an still growing strong! He is just to messy for me. PM me or email me at [email protected]
> I will not drive far for you can buy one at Petco , Pet Smart or LFS for the price of GAS so you have to be next door to Taunton.


You must be joking O_O I have my 24" pleco, and it eats more, but poops less. Most plecos don't poop for 1 week, they aren't normal fishes, but I think yours might be a little different.. 

Try and feed the pleco less, and if you want, try getting amazon sword, anacharis, Java Fern, or Java Moss. They will eat more of those, and I am sure they shouldn't poop too much..

To tell you the truth, it is essential to have plecos in your tank, they clean off the algae for you, so you don't have to scrub it off the tank glass all the time. Other than that, you can get sucker fishes, but they die easier.. you can always ask the pet store owners why they poop so much though, I am sure they will have more information than me.


----------



## inkslinger (Aug 13, 2008)

i don't even toss a algae waffle for him to eat maybe 1 or 2 times a week , ya my tank stays clean but when i see a pile of long stringy brown poo all over in the area where he hangs out at on the back side of the wood an i mean pile so much that when he moves close to the ground and all you see is a big cloud of it puff up he must have a very bad belly.
and all i have is 4 black mollies i got last week??


----------



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

inkslinger said:


> i don't even toss a algae waffle for him to eat maybe 1 or 2 times a week , ya my tank stays clean but when i see a pile of long stringy brown poo all over in the area where he hangs out at on the back side of the wood an i mean pile so much that when he moves close to the ground and all you see is a big cloud of it puff up he must have a very bad belly.
> and all i have is 4 black mollies i got last week??


Hmm, your pleco might be sick on his stomach. Has he been doing this ever since you bought him??


----------



## inkslinger (Aug 13, 2008)

only since he has gotten bigger, he swims around like he he is a happy camper


----------



## roc-aquarium (Aug 26, 2008)

Plecos can be very dirty fish. Yes, when young they eat a lot of algae, but they are pooping machines. I think that saying that having a pleco in your tank is essential is a misstatement. I personally keep them because I think they are interesting and the algae they eat makes it worthwhile since I vacuum the gravel regularly, but you shouldn't feel obligated.


----------



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

roc-aquarium said:


> Plecos can be very dirty fish. Yes, when young they eat a lot of algae, but they are pooping machines. I think that saying that having a pleco in your tank is essential is a misstatement. I personally keep them because I think they are interesting and the algae they eat makes it worthwhile since I vacuum the gravel regularly, but you shouldn't feel obligated.


Good point. Mine never pooped much, and it ate a lot of my fish flakes.


----------



## jshank (Aug 16, 2008)

I have one that I have had for about 4 years. He poops a ton and doesn't eat much algae anymore. He is about 8 inches or so. I read as they get older they don't eat as much algae and want other types of food. I find myself scrubbing the sides of the tank more than I figured I would have too. I am hoping to find another type of fish that won't quit eating algae as it gets older.


----------



## inkslinger (Aug 13, 2008)

NA I traded him off at my LFS


----------

